#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the thinks need to focus for doing Business Presentation?

## சந்தோஷ்

When we going to d the Presentation and Customer meeting for the Business purpose what are the impotent points we need to consider for those time.

----------


## Bhavya

Here are some tips to do presentation, Hope it will help you.


1. First show your passion towards your presentation topic and get your audience connect with your presentation
2. Provide information that your audience need
3. Keep it simple and focus on your core message
4. Often smile and make eye contact with your audience
5. Most importantly start your presentation strongly.

----------

